# can frogs get mites?



## cheekyfastcat (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, 
I have just realised my bearded dragon has mites, not many at the moment, my problem is I have 5 green anoles and an american green tree frog sat in a viv on top of the BD, I will be taking my bearded to the vets first thing tomorrow, however, I am worried about the treatment procedure for the vivs and how it will effect my frog, do they need special treatment. I am concerned about fumes as I will have to treat the whole room as my BD comes out of his viv regularly, also, can frogs get mites?
any help appreciated, thank you in advance


----------

